Oversec transparently encrypts and decrypts any text in any app - sphinxpy
======
sphinxpy
Edit: the site I meant to link to is
[https://www.oversec.io](https://www.oversec.io)

------
sphinxpy
Edit: the site I meant to link to is
[https://www.oversec.io](https://www.oversec.io)

